# stimulated whilst downregulating!?



## loopylou (Jul 1, 2003)

I have been sniffing superfact for 2 wks, and have just come back from ultrasound. Each ovary has 4 haemoragic cysts and my lining is thick. I have not had a bleed yet. I have no history of cysts like these. They think I have reacted to the drugs? The nurse said I looked like I was on day 9 of injecting. I have been told that I would have to have short protocol as I seem to react. How is this likely to affect my chances? Also I worry as I have elevated lh levels that as I won't be shut down properly this will effect implantation or increase miscarriage rates. Your advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

loopylou said:


> I have been sniffing superfact for 2 wks, and have just come back from ultrasound. Each ovary has 4 haemoragic cysts and my lining is thick. I have not had a bleed yet. I have no history of cysts like these. They think I have reacted to the drugs?
> 
> It sounds possible, especially as you have no history of these problems
> 
> ...


----------

